# Building a computer for a friend soon, what do you think?



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

AMD FX-8370 with AMD Wraith cooler Vishera 8-Core 4.0 GHz (4.3 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W FD8370FRHKHBX Desktop Processor
AMD FX-8370 with AMD Wraith cooler Vishera 8-Core 4.0 GHz (4.3 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W FD8370FRHKHBX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
$199.99
---------
CPU IS SUPPORTED BY MOTHERBOARD:
FX-8370(FD8370FRW8KHK, 4.0GHz, 8C, L3:8M, 125W, rev.C0, AM3+) ALL 2501
FX-8370E (FD837EWMW8KHK, 3.3GHz, 8C, L3:8M, 95W, rev.C0, AM3+) ALL 2501
NOTE: MOTHERBOARD BIOS WILL NEED TO BE FLASHED TO BIOS: (2501)
---------
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS 
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com
$179.99
---------
ASUS Radeon R9 380X STRIX-R9380X-OC4G-GAMING 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card
ASUS Radeon R9 380X STRIX-R9380X-OC4G-GAMING 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card - Newegg.com
$249.99
---------
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com
$67.99
---------
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold (SS-650KM Active PFC F3) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Hasw
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold (SS-650KM Active PFC F3) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Hasw - Newegg.com
$109.99
---------
WD Black 1TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6 Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD1003FZEX
WD Black 1TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6 Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD1003FZEX - Newegg.com
$73.99
---------
ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM
ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com
$19.99
---------
Logitech MK120 Wired USB Keyboard and Mouse - Black
Logitech MK120 Wired USB Keyboard and Mouse - Black - Newegg.com
$15.95
---------
Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced - High Air Flow Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and All-Black Interior
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
$149.99
---------
Microsoft Windows 10 Home - 64-bit - OEM
Microsoft Windows 10 Home - 64-bit - Newegg.com
$99.99
---------
SUB TOTAL: $1,167.86

Seems like a beast too me.
What do you think?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good to me. No SSD for the system?

That is a fairly low cost keyboard and mouse. Perhaps look at a better gaming version?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Another option:
Intel Core i5-6600K, Gigabyte Radeon R9 390, Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) - System Build - PCPartPicker

Just add a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Another option:
> Intel Core i5-6600K, Gigabyte Radeon R9 390, Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) - System Build - PCPartPicker
> 
> Just add a keyboard and mouse.


Does the Intel I5 stand up to how the FX 8cores runs multitasking? He needs to run a lot of stuff at once with no lag.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can stick to what you have with the AMD build. It should be fine.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can stick to what you have with the AMD build. It should be fine.


Alright sweet. That stock cooler for the 8370 looks nice. No after market cooler needed here.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just a slight word of caution, you might want to look for a better 3rd party hsf as this cpu makes a lot of noise when working with the stock hsf.


----------

